# Found a Combine



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

After driving around for ages we came across these...

1.









2.









3.









4.









Cheers for looking and feel free to comment

Mike


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice!! # 3 is my favourite, just seems maore balanced somehow.

Were these shot in RAW mode?


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Nice!! # 3 is my favourite, just seems maore balanced somehow.
> 
> Were these shot in RAW mode?


Yeah shot RAW and used adobe camera raw to process, bracketed too to allow for HDR but couldnt create anything i looked at so gave in on them.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Def no.3 for me too. Just stands out above the others.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice indeed, loving the sky too.


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

edition_25 said:


> Def no.3 for me too. Just stands out above the others.





ClarkeG said:


> Very nice indeed, loving the sky too.


Cheers, defo something a little different but i find them pleasing to view


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Yep loving three, cant believe farmers leave this out like this in the weathers, not good for them at all and all that monies worth!!!!


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

james_RScos said:


> Yep loving three, cant believe farmers leave this out like this in the weathers, not good for them at all and all that monies worth!!!!


Thanks for the comments, and yeah its quite scary the cost of these things :doublesho


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

james_RScos said:


> Yep loving three, cant believe farmers leave this out like this in the weathers, not good for them at all and all that monies worth!!!!


There must be some underlying reason why it has been left out, not only is the weather a concern but there is a fair bit of agricultural theft these days. I quite like the HDR effect of the photos but I can't say the perspective correction/warping does anything for them, it makes me feel a bit quesy looking at them :lol:Loving the subject though, growing up in the middle of a big field tends to give you an interest in farm machinery.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

3 is my favourite, nice natural lighting, slightly too much blur from the clouds but I take it this is from where you've merged a few photos together.
Nice shots though :thumb:


----------



## macpingu (Jan 22, 2006)

......


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> There must be some underlying reason why it has been left out, not only is the weather a concern but there is a fair bit of agricultural theft these days. I quite like the HDR effect of the photos but I can't say the perspective correction/warping does anything for them, it makes me feel a bit quesy looking at them :lol:Loving the subject though, growing up in the middle of a big field tends to give you an interest in farm machinery.


These were shot at 10mm with lens almost touching them so hence the perspective, i actually took a few with 17-50mm a varoius focal lenghts but image just didnt do anything whereas i felt the perspective and colours were what made these shots.



Edward101 said:


> 3 is my favourite, nice natural lighting, slightly too much blur from the clouds but I take it this is from where you've merged a few photos together.
> Nice shots though :thumb:


Interesting, these are single RAW files PP'd using adobe camera RAW, the adjustment brush was used to drop the exposure in the sky so no blending here



macpingu said:


> Love these pics. Nice to see the monster machines.
> 
> Would agree on pursuing the HDR with them, would produce stunning results if you can manage it. However, if you are going to leave them as is, then could I suggest a slight boost in either contrast or saturation, depending on results required, then possibly run a "gausian blur" sharpen just to finish it off. Will look tops!


I came up with plenty reworked version of these using photomatix but i just couldnt get to anything that impressed me, think im off HDR due to the loss of contrast/sharpness and natural colours which is why i stuck with PP'n single RAW's


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

really nice pics


----------

